# Rikon vs. Grizzly



## PTownSubbie (Nov 8, 2009)

I am looking for a new bandsaw and would like some input. I went by Woodcraft yesterday and the 14" Rikon Deluxe model that is on sale for $699 is definately a sweet bandsaw but a bit more than I had planned to spend.

I have had my eye on the Grizzly 0555 for some time now. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/The-Ultimate-14-Bandsaw/G0555 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020041/18855/Rikon-14-Deluxe-Bandsaw.aspx

For the money, which one would you buy?


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 8, 2009)

Both would be good, the Rikon would be great.  If you have the funding, buy the Rikon.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the G0555 and would not hesitate to recommend it ...


----------



## Wildman (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Grizzly G0555, no complaints. If were buying a band saw today would buy the Rikon.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 8, 2009)

I also put my money in the GO555. Never been sorry.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 8, 2009)

Wildman said:


> I have a Grizzly G0555, no complaints. If were buying a band saw today would buy the Rikon.


 
Why would you buy the Rikon today? 

Is it worth almost twice the cost?


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the Rikon 14" and shopped around before buying and the Grizzly GO550 was on my list of contenders.

A few, but not all, of the things that swayed my mind were:

1. 13" height resaw capability vs 6" (a *BIG* deal if you want to saw anything larger than 6" and the MAIN reason I chose the Rikon)  The first time you acquire a nice 12" burl slab or log you are going to wish you went with the taller capacity.  I had my last Crafstman bandsaw for 28 years and at that time they didn't even have wood pens let alone me knowing what a burl was so look ahead!

2. 1 1/2 hp vs 1 hp keeps from bogging down resawing thick material.

3. 16 x 20 table vs 14 x 14

4. The bottom cabinet is enclosed and has two shelves for storage, a nice touch!

So there you have it, my opinion and I would do the same thing again today regardless of the price difference.



PTownSubbie said:


> Is it worth almost twice the cost?


 
Not quite twice the cost, how about 1/3 more  . Looks like you could pick up the Rikon at a local Woodcraft for $700 or have the Grizzly for $395 and have it shipped for $70 according to the brochure I just got in the mail. So depending on the tax you pay on either you could be comparing $700 to $465. Still worth it though!


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a G0550 and added the 6" extension  block-------gives you the 12 " resaw height------best deal in town----Hands down.


----------



## skywizzard (Nov 8, 2009)

Grizzly G0555 with riser.  Can't beat the cost for the quality.  Has always done everything asked of it...


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 8, 2009)

Just one note, the Woodcraft flyer that I received included a card to get and additional 10% off of any item in the flyer.  That would reduce the cost of the Rikon by $70.  Other things to consider are the price of tax (at Woodcraft) or tax? and shipping from Grizzly.

I would go with the Rikon if I could.

John


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the Rikon and love it. One nice thing it looks like it has over the Grizzly is a turnwheel for lowering/raising your blade guard. The Grizzly one it looks like is just held by a knob and you have to raise and lower it with your hand? That's just what it looks like, I've never used the grizzly. The Rikon is just loaded with real nice features, it's easy to adjust and change blades, and has plenty of power. I'm a fan, though you could probably get a Grizzly and be happy with it. It's like driving an F150 or an F250. Both are trucks and do truck things but the F250 can handle more workload. Same thing here.


----------



## Bree (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the Grizzly G0555 with riser block.  I have never looked back.  Great machine.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 8, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I have the Rikon and love it. One nice thing it looks like it has over the Grizzly is a turnwheel for lowering/raising your blade guard. The Grizzly one it looks like is just held by a knob and you have to raise and lower it with your hand? That's just what it looks like, I've never used the grizzly. The Rikon is just loaded with real nice features, it's easy to adjust and change blades, and has plenty of power. I'm a fan, though you could probably get a Grizzly and be happy with it. It's like driving an F150 or an F250. Both are trucks and do truck things but the F250 can handle more workload. Same thing here.


 
Pretty accurate analogy!  Some folks don't realize what that extra 1/2 hp means in a bandsaw.

Riser blocks were mentioned and I almost forgot about those.  When I was shopping for my saw the Grizzly riser block kit was about $60 - $70 so add that to the cost of the Grizzly and the gap keeps getting narrower and narrower!

The value of the Rikon "out of the box" seems to be getting better and better!   Curious to see which one you go with.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 8, 2009)

At the time bought my G0555, band saw was biggest bang for the buck. My G0555 band saw has served me well. I do not have a riser kit, and do not want one. JMHO do not like riser kits. I do have both gas & electric chain saws. 

I just like the Rikon 14” band saw’s features, already posted earlier. I have read many favorable reviews on the Rikon 14” deluxe band saw. If did not have my G0555 and were buying a band saw today, it would be the Rikon. JMHO, that saw gives a lot of bang for the bucks.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 9, 2009)

Another $0.02, I have had my Rikon for 2 years now. I actually bought a Laguna LT16 on Craigslist for $800 with a Resaw King blade on it this summer and I thought it was a friggin steal!! I intended on using it and selling the Rikon, but when I actually got it I found the Laguna didn't have NEARLY the features or functionality of the Rikon. The Laguna was a couple of years old, and didn't have a lot of the new things the $1,800 new ones have today. It might be a little better made saw, but for what I do, the Rikon was so much better that I sold the Laguna, incidentally, for what I bought it for. I had it on CL for 3 months and I felt lucky to unload it for $800. Even with an LT16, the resaw capacity was only 9.5"! So yeah, for best bang for the buck, I'd say go for the Rikon. It's a little more, but by the time you get the addons to the Grizzly to make it comparable, it's almost as much (with 1/2HP less, mind you).


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2009)

I also have the riser block for my GO555. I have also had the chance to cut some wood at it's full capacity. It had plenty of power. Still that extra 1/2 HP would be nice if needed. One type of wood is not like all others and I don't have a ton of variety in what the Grizzly will cut.
With an additional $70 cost for the block, and another $70 off with a sale you are within $200 of the price of the Rikon. I think I would also start taking a more serious look at the Rikon. I like bells and whistles.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 9, 2009)

I just took advantage of the Rikon deal.  I basically chose it due to all of the things said about it above.

One note - adding a riser block to a band saw, 1) adds cost, and 2) creates a frame that is not as rigid as one already designed with a higher resaw height.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 9, 2009)

Additional note:

The Rikon has Cast iron wheels rather than cast aluminum on the Grizzly....


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 9, 2009)

All the input has been great. I am working at selling some extra equipment that I have lying around the shop. If I sell enough, I may be able to convince the wife to let me spend the extra money.

I very much appreciate all the inputs. Especially the ones that have the Rikon and explaination as to why they purchased it.

I will try to keep everyone informed with what I purchase. I have until the end of the month.


----------



## Len Shreck (Nov 12, 2009)

*what to buy?*

I can't afford to buy either BUT if I had enough money to get what I wanted I think it would come down to a few things:

1: What your getting for the price. Both are made by reputable companies, One has 1 1/2 hp motor and the other has a 1 hp motor.
2: Easy to use, maintain, and change setup/blades. I have never used either one so that one I would ask around about. Can both use the same amount of diff size blades and what are the ways of getting said blade, close by at a store or buy online?
3: What will they do differently if anything: Look ahead what will you use it for and will they each meet future use requirements.
4: Mobility. Is either one able to be moved around and if both are what one will be easier to move if needed, what needs to be done to move it, and how difficult will it be to rip down and then set back up.

I know some of these do not apply in great urgency but sometimes it comes down to the little stuff and like someone else has said look for what you may want it to do 5 or 10 years from now or maybe even farther in the future, I know my crystal ball is broke to see into the future  but you may have an idea of what your future plans are. Thanks for letting me put my .02 in.   Len Shreck


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the Griz G0555 and it has been in daily use for over seven years.
No doubt, the best value for the money anywhere.
Griz claims it is the best selling bandsaw in the world. If that is even close to the truth, there must be a reason.
I bought a riser kit but haven't installed yet.
More power would be nice for cutting big hunks of hard wood. But, keep in mind, this is not intended to be a resaw or mini-sawmill tool. It does the job designed to do very well.
If you want a bandmill, buy a bandmill.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 12, 2009)

Another side note, I have my Rikon on a mobile base and it works great. I LOVE the Woodcraft mobile base, because it gives you the corners and you cut your own plywood platform to fit the footprint of the tool. I hate those adjustable 'one size fits all' mobile bases because there's no good way to secure the tool to it. The Woodcraft one http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005114/8164/Universal-Mobile-Base-Hardware.aspx is great because I doubled-up the plywood making it real sturdy, and actually screwed the base of the saw into the mobile base. So when I want to move it, I can, but it doesn't go moving on its own, yknow? You can use the mobile base for either saw, I'm just saying it's real nice (and on sale!).


----------



## jack barnes (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been following this thread and after much thought I have decide to order the Grizzly over the Rikon. The reason comes down to cost. For about $610.00 with shipping I can get it with the riser block and and mobile base, on the other hand the the Rikon is on sale at WC for $699.00 and add tax it comes to around $743.00. With the difference I can get a couple blades.

Jack


----------



## Wildman (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, the Grizzly G0555 is definitely cheaper than the Rikon. Cost is not the only factor to consider. What do you want to do with a band saw? 

Features, specifications, and accessories are also important when buying a bandsaw. You cannot compare the G0555 and Rikon they are two different band saws. 

The G0555 comes with a 92 ½” blade. If you want to use the more popular 93 1/2” blades must modify the bandsaw. You lose your tension gauge. It is true when you add the riser kit too. That is also true for any 14” band saw with riser kit.

Many will say tension gauges not accurate and therefore unnecessary. Well for me the tension gauge is a starting point in adjusting the blade. 

The Rikon, instruction manual not the greatest but set up pretty easy. Once set up no modifications required before use. 

If money an issue get the Grizzly. If you can afford the Rikon, get it!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I would have come home with the Rikon today but they didn't have any. :frown: I am however on the list to get one of the 3 that are headed for the store!! :rotfl:

I just think that the Rikon is built to cut to 13" with no modifications which means it is designed for it. It has a more powerful motor and some of the other stuff just makes it worth the extra money. Besides, I think I have my current bandsaw sold so the sale of that pays for the extra cost over the Grizzly.

Thanks for all the input and discussion on goods and bads. It made me think about what I really wanted. I hope this saw performs like I am hoping!!

I am upgrading from this......16" Delta. It is really old..... Anything will perform better than that one did.


----------



## junosdad (Nov 15, 2009)

*Just to muddle things a bit...*

You might also want to have a look at the Grizzly G0555X (Extreme Series).  
 
1 1/2 hp motor, 20x14 table, comes with a re-saw fence, light, mitre gauge, etc...
 
I picked up one this summer for $575 on sale, then added the riser block.  Can't say as I've been disappointed yet.  So, if you aren't purchasing quite yet, you could end up with the same features as the Rikon for a little less.
 
I can't speak for Rikon's customer service, but Grizzly was fantastic.  Probably also doesn't hurt that I live within an hour of their headquarters, but shopping in person was pretty cool (saved the freight too).  And the catalog? Ridiculous.
 
Just another option....

Sam


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 15, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> I am upgrading from this......16" Delta. It is really old..... Anything will perform better than that one did.



Looks like a Craftsman saw I see on CL all the time. What didn't you like about it?

/threadjack


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 15, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> Looks like a Craftsman saw I see on CL all the time. What didn't you like about it?
> 
> /threadjack


 
It was just a little under powered and difficult to get blades of good quality. 

The three wheel design made thicker kerfed longer life blades a no-no because they couldn't make the turn without causing stress fractures and breakage. If you don't mind buying the cheaper blades and continually changing them, then I guess it was fine but I was just looking for more.

Anyway, I like new things and the LOML didn't say NO. In fact, she was pushing me to replace it!!! She is great!!


----------



## AeroClassics (Nov 19, 2009)

I work for Woodcraft and I own a Grizzly G0555. I have the riser block. Trust me it does NOT change the strength of the frame. However, if I had to do it again I would have spent the extra money and bought the Rikon. It is a better machine. Not a huge difference but the little things I like. Fit and finish is better. Standard 13" resaw capability. I don't know how someone would get the G0555 at 1/2 the price of the Rikon as mine with the riser block and shipping was around $550 from Amazon. The Rikon is $699. Not that much different. And yes, if the Rikon is in the flyer with the coupon, you can get an additional 10% off. We sell more Rikons that Jets and Deltas put together.

Doug


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, sold my old bandsaw on Tuesday and Woodcraft called me yesterday to tell me that they received the Rikon shipment they expected and wanted to know if I wanted my name put on one.

I answered with an astounding YES!!  Going to pick it up tonight.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 19, 2009)

I just looked at the flyer with the 10% coupon on it and it specifically says "Excludes Power Tools" :frown:

Oh well, I will have to use the coupon on something else. Yeah!!:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0513

if you want the power and extra height.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 19, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0513
> 
> if you want the power and extra height.


 
Shouldn't you be resting or something? :biggrin:


----------

